# Why is it so hard



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

to find a fullblood red buck? I've called breeders and searched Craigslist and I haven't came up with anything. In my area they are all dapples and not to sound rude but the bucks aren't very good quality. It's kind of like they should have been whethers because they aren't very nice but since they have spots/dapples they were left intact. Then they sell them for 1500+. There is going to be a colored boer auction a couple hours away in August that will have some but that is really close to breeding time. Anybody else having trouble finding a buck?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry you're having trouble finding one...but keep looking! I'm sure that perfect buck will come along! One good thing about not being able to find one...when you do get one...your kids should market well since it sounds like they're pretty hard to find in your area. :thumb:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

X2 I agree with KW Farms! Keep looking he will come along eventually! 

Are you opposed to having one shipped to you?? I know there are lots of red bucks in Texas!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You could look at AI or shipping a kid. Crossroads I believe is expecting some good dappled's.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

bayouboergoats said:


> X2 I agree with KW Farms! Keep looking he will come along eventually!
> 
> Are you opposed to having one shipped to you?? I know there are lots of red bucks in Texas!


I'm in Kansas so Texas isn't that far from me. I would probably just drive down and pick up myself since shipping can be pretty pricey and I would rather spend the money on a good buck. Do you have any recommendations?

Crossroads does have some really nice colored kids but they are too far away.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you tried Brandenburg Boer Goats? They are near Ponca City, OK and have nice goats. They used to have a lot of reds and blacks, not sure what they have now but their website is www.qualityboergoats.com

You can also go to www.jackmauldin.com and go to the breeders listings to find more breeders around Kansas, OK, AR and MO.

It always seems like when you are looking for something it isn't for sale. When you aren't looking, or can't buy, there are tons of them for sale.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know if you want to travel to tn but there is someone here in west tn w nice red bucklings.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> Have you tried Brandenburg Boer Goats? They are near Ponca City, OK and have nice goats. They used to have a lot of reds and blacks, not sure what they have now but their website is www.qualityboergoats.com
> 
> You can also go to www.jackmauldin.com and go to the breeders listings to find more breeders around Kansas, OK, AR and MO.
> 
> It always seems like when you are looking for something it isn't for sale. When you aren't looking, or can't buy, there are tons of them for sale.


I actually bought a buck from Brandenburgs a couple years ago and kept several daughters from that buck in my herd. They have really nice animals but they sold all the reds and now only have blacks and black dappled

Thanks for the link from jack mauldin I have sent emails to some breeders and hopefully somebody will have o

Edit to add: I just realized that the doe in my avatar is actually one of the daughters I kept from the Brandenburg buck.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have 3 in my barn that I don't need


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggie said:


> I have 3 in my barn that I don't need


I know! When I saw the pictures after they were born I was really wishing I lived closer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you use Facebook look for a group 'Boer goats for sale' You could post what your looking for and see if there is anyone near you. Seems the one I joined has a LOT of members from Texas. 

We haven't even started looking for a buck, probably won't until summer. We are only planning to keep a buck through breeding season, not year round, so we might even lease one from a friend depending on what she has. 
Things are slow on craigslist here right now, but usually you can find colored & solid reds here a lot.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just looked at Jack Mauldins website and they have a red buck for sale. If you click on Our Herd, scroll down and click on Bucks for Sale. They want $800 for him though, not sure what your budget is, but the Mauldins have some gorgeous goats IMO. I couldn't get the pic of him to enlarge, it just kept loading so not sure if you will get it or not, but they have a small pic of him. There is also a red and white for sale.

ETA: Check their breeding schedule, they just had several red buck kids born.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody for all the help! I checked out several of the suggested breeders and may have found a couple red bucks in northern Kansas. Hopefully it works out



ptgoats45 said:


> I just looked at Jack Mauldins website and they have a red buck for sale. If you click on Our Herd, scroll down and click on Bucks for Sale. They want $800 for him though, not sure what your budget is, but the Mauldins have some gorgeous goats IMO. I couldn't get the pic of him to enlarge, it just kept loading so not sure if you will get it or not, but they have a small pic of him. There is also a red and white for sale.
> 
> ETA: Check their breeding schedule, they just had several red buck kids born.


Thanks, I will take a look!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish you lived Closer to Maggie, she has some nice ones.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> Wish you lived Closer to Maggie, she has some nice ones.


Me too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Good luck with the bucks. It is soo much easier to find a quality red over a dapple... believe me I have been looking for quite some time and still haven't found one I want!


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> to find a fullblood red buck? I've called breeders and searched Craigslist and I haven't came up with anything. In my area they are all dapples and not to sound rude but the bucks aren't very good quality. It's kind of like they should have been whethers because they aren't very nice but since they have spots/dapples they were left intact. Then they sell them for 1500+. There is going to be a colored boer auction a couple hours away in August that will have some but that is really close to breeding time. Anybody else having trouble finding a buck?


I have a red buck with spots on his stomach for sale.
He is a Klein Tarzan GGrandson and 100% USBGA.

He produced alot of solid red does this year, all with traditional dams. He also threw black spots.


----------

